# مشروع شاشة عرض اعلانات كامل بالصور



## مؤيد حريري (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم أخواني أقد لكم هدا المشروع الرائع لمن يعتني بموضوع شاشات الاعلانات 
أرجو التعليق عليه 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أخى الكريم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
هل من تصميمك أم منقول من موقع ما؟


----------

